# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Garden Greenhouse Building steps

## gardenerking

Hello friends,

An abstract about my garden greenhouse construction.

15 x 25 wooden framed...

building steps --->  *My garden greenhouse*


Comments?

----------


## donnay

That's great!  Thank you for posting.

----------


## gardenerking

Appreciate !

----------


## jbauer

> Hello friends,
> 
> An abstract about my garden greenhouse construction.
> 
> 15 x 25 wooden framed...
> 
> 
> 
> building steps --->  *My garden greenhouse*
> ...


What are you doing for ventilation?  Are you growing 365 in the greenhouse or just starting and taking outside?  What region?

----------


## gardenerking

Open some windows and just a small fan when the temperature is too hot.

Check out my *recycled windows*.

----------


## gardenerking

Post your greenhouse picture !

----------

